# Brink's trip to the mill



## Brink (Sep 7, 2014)

I think it's a 1928 Irish mill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Holy moley!!!! Look at the size of that blade!!!!


----------



## Brink (Sep 7, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy moley!!!! Look at the size of that blade!!!!



Yeah, I know! Loading the carriage and looking straight at it.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2014)

I have two circular saw mills both have 56" saws (it is called a saw not a blade) one is all hydraulic and one is manual. I have never set either one up and doubt I ever will now. But they are impressive to look at. And dangerous as heck. Fun trip I bet Brink thanks for the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 7, 2014)

Why do you think its Irish, Brink? It works, doesn't it? Or is it because it requires a lot of lubrication to work?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2014)

bwahahahahahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## Brink (Sep 7, 2014)

SENC said:


> Why do you think its Irish, Brink? It works, doesn't it? Or is it because it requires a lot of lubrication to work?



It's actually an Ireland sawmill. The owner kept calling it Irish. 

Maybe he called it Irish because the it took a little snort of some thing to get it started, and took a couple Germans to keep it going.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 8, 2014)

Brink sorry but the thing that comes to my mind when I see that thing is an image of one of those teen age killer horror movies. You know, where the gool takes the teenage girl with her boobs hanging out, and then throws her up on the conveyor and hacks her to pieces.

Oh well I digress, sorry again!

Interesting pics, where was this located?

Neil


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have two circular saw mills both have 56" saws (it is called a saw not a blade) one is all hydraulic and one is manual. I have never set either one up and doubt I ever will now. But they are impressive to look at. And dangerous as heck. Fun trip I bet Brink thanks for the pics.



When I heard the term "circle saw", I always thought they were referring to the whole contraption. Now I think they are just referring to the blade. Oops! To the "saw". Too confusing. Gary


----------



## Brink (Sep 9, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Interesting pics, where was this located?
> 
> Neil



It's in Hopewell Junction. The owner was the woodshop teacher at Lakeland. He's the only woodworking class I ever took, that was in 7th grade.
http://www.walkerssawmill.com

Here's his 24" jointer.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> When I heard the term "circle saw", I always thought they were referring to the whole contraption. Now I think they are just referring to the blade. Oops! To the "saw". Too confusing. Gary



Yes, the circular saw is referred to for short as "the saw". Some do also refer to it as a blade but old school sawyers will correct you if you use the term. The whole contraption is a "circular saw*mill*" consisting of many parts, namely the power plant, mandrel, tracks, carriage, which is made up of other parts like the hedblocks, dogs, setworks. Also most mills have a deck - either a manual deck or a live deck. My hydraulic mill has a live deck in that it has a roller chain driven by a hydraulic motor that conveys the logs from the deck to the carriage. 

I'm not trying to pass myself off as a circular sawmill expert I am far from it. I know very little about them actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

